# Someone from Heppenhiem?



## jmbracing (26. Januar 2013)

Sorry, but I don't speak so much german, so I'm going to write in english. If it's a problem to do, send me a private message.
I'm asking if here some people from Heppenheim is. 

Bye.


----------



## schusterhp (27. Januar 2013)

why do you ask? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmbracing (27. Januar 2013)

To ride my bike with someone and no alone.


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Januar 2013)

Take a look to http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434847&page=158

bye
chris


----------



## Christian M (17. Februar 2013)

Hi!

I´m also from Heppenheim. I m living herer since a few month. 
If you like to bike with me, please contact me.
Please notice that my condition is at a low level at the moment.

greetings Chris


----------



## jmbracing (23. Februar 2013)

Christian M schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> I´m also from Heppenheim. I m living herer since a few month.
> If you like to bike with me, please contact me.
> ...



Hello Chris

My level is low too, I'm a beginner. Now I'm going to wait until the temperature goes up. It's cold.

Regards.


----------



## traildrums (25. Februar 2013)

Hi,
 ebenfalls von Heppenheim. Ist zwar immer blöd sich selbst einzuschätzen aber würde mich als Fortgeschritten einstufen. 
Aber schalte auch gerne mal einen Gang runter  Kenne mich hier in der Umgebung auch einigermaßen aus  also sobald der Schnee weg ist sollten wir zusammen fahren gehen


----------



## jmbracing (25. Februar 2013)

traildrums schrieb:


> Hi,
> ebenfalls von Heppenheim. Ist zwar immer blöd sich selbst einzuschätzen aber würde mich als Fortgeschritten einstufen.
> Aber schalte auch gerne mal einen Gang runter  Kenne mich hier in der Umgebung auch einigermaßen aus  also sobald der Schnee weg ist sollten wir zusammen fahren gehen



Ich verstehe nicht alles.


----------



## traildrums (25. Februar 2013)

Sorry,i did not read all the comments before. I'm also from Heppenhein and also look for some riders who drive with me. There are some good trails here which I could show you. My level is not that low and I would describe it as advanced  In the following spring I practice for my first cross over the alps. I would like to ride with you and would lile to start  as early as the snow is melting. Sorry concerning my english


----------



## jmbracing (26. Februar 2013)

traildrums schrieb:


> Sorry,i did not read all the comments before. I'm also from Heppenhein and also look for some riders who drive with me. There are some good trails here which I could show you. My level is not that low and I would describe it as advanced  In the following spring I practice for my first cross over the alps. I would like to ride with you and would lile to start  as early as the snow is melting. Sorry concerning my english



Much better 

Dankeschön


----------



## jmbracing (26. Februar 2013)

Whatsapp or email, please PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmbracing (2. März 2013)

Tomorrow someone go to ride the bike?


----------



## traildrums (2. März 2013)

Yeah! I will ride to Feldberg. Its a 3h tour.


----------



## jmbracing (2. März 2013)

traildrums schrieb:


> Yeah! I will ride to Feldberg. Its a 3h tour.



I will call you later.


----------



## jmbracing (2. März 2013)

Are you going with the car or from Heppenhein? Or where is it?


----------



## jmbracing (3. März 2013)

It was a beatiful morning with @traildrums


----------

